# Dominican Cohibas



## Reef Keeper (Feb 8, 2010)

A friend of mine was just got home from the Dominican. Being the great pal he is, he brought me home a box of Cohiba Esplendidos. I didn't think twice about it until I opened the box and noticed the bands are uneven. I didn't have the heart to tell him he got scammed, so I now own a box of the infamous glass topped box of fake Dominican Cohiba Esplendidos.


----------



## OSV (Feb 13, 2010)

I may be wrong but didnt cohiba go to court and what not to prohibit the sale of dominican cohiba's ??
Anyway Im sure those fake cohiba's taste better then the real one's eep:


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow. _Another_ glass top box! You should disect 'em!


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

This is the second thread I've seen on this. I don't understand this... is there really any profit to be made counterfeiting Dominican cigars you can find for next to nothing at just about every cigar store in the U.S.?


----------



## Reef Keeper (Feb 8, 2010)

I guess there is if you're selling them to tourists, as Cohibas.


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

Pics??? I've never seen dominic cohibos


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

OSV said:


> I may be wrong but didnt cohiba go to court and what not to prohibit the sale of dominican cohiba's ??
> Anyway Im sure those fake cohiba's taste better then the real one's eep:


I'm pretty sure that the court ruled that General Cigar (I think they own the D.R. Cohiba brand) could not have their Cohibas in packaging that was nearly the same. This doesn't apply to the Red Dots, but the old bands that have not been around for a while.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Wait, are they Dominican Cohibas that are being sold as Cuban? A question was posed about faking Dominican cigars and if it's profitable. Sure if you make a $1 stick and sell it for $100 / box. More attractive to the counterfieters would be to make the "Cuban" counterfeits and it sounds like what you have. Pics would help.


----------



## Herficionado (Jun 19, 2009)

This is a very confusing thread. I've never heard of Fake Dominican Cohibas. Are you saying that they are trying to counterfeit Dominican Cohibas? Or that these are being sold as Cubans but are in fact from Dominican Republic. If the latter, how do you know they are Dominican? In any case, this thread is useless without pics!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Herficionado said:


> This is a very confusing thread. I've never heard of Fake Dominican Cohibas. Are you saying that they are trying to counterfeit Dominican Cohibas? Or that these are being sold as Cubans but are in fact from Dominican Republic. If the latter, how do you know they are Dominican? In any case, this thread is useless without pics!


It wouldn't surprise me that much that they are faking Dominican Cohibas. I haven't bought one in a while, but aren't they about $10 a stick? Like Scott said, if they can make them for $1 each and sell them to tourists that think that they are getting a deal because they are in the D.R. by selling them for $8 each, they can make a decent profit.


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

I've read that the big Dominican brands are really expensive in the D.R. because they are produced strictly for export and not taxed like they would be if they were produced for sale in the D.R. I suppose I can see counterfeiting in that case, but I still don't see how it would be a big enough money maker to be worth it. It seems Cuban counterfeits would bring in more money.


----------



## carguy13 (Feb 27, 2010)

the label is black and white instead of yellow and black.

that would be my first clue...


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

As far as I know there is no such thing as a Dominican Espy.
So if this is correct there is a boatload of money to be made.

As for the couple threads.......there are countless threads discussing the infamous Glass top Cohiba boxes. I actually have guys looking for them. I WANT ONE.



arodgers said:


> This is the second thread I've seen on this. I don't understand this... is there really any profit to be made counterfeiting Dominican cigars you can find for next to nothing at just about every cigar store in the U.S.?


Also, I think I may have a couple fake Dominican Cohibas at home.
I'll have to take a pic and post it. (4-6 weeks haha)
My buddy picked'em up as a joke. They don't even look good and he said they were on sale 50% off. He paid a whopping $2.50 a stick. They look BAD.


----------



## Reef Keeper (Feb 8, 2010)

From what I've read, Cohiba Esplendidos are made only in Cuba. Also, Cohiba doesn't make glass topped boxes. This is a box of the glass topped Cohiba Esplendidos labled as Dominican made, complete with seal. I will post some pics as soon as my post count will allow it.


----------



## Reef Keeper (Feb 8, 2010)

Front of the box









The seal









The side and bottom


















The goods









sloppy banding









poorly constructed box (look at the hinge nails poking through)









front label


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Those look like a terrible fake of the now extinct dominican cohibas that a company was making with that cuban cohiba ripoff band that was shut down due to a lawsuit. I believe there are a few old threads about them. So, it's a fake of a rip-off bundle cigar, I guess.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i have seen those exact ones one here before. i agree it would be cool just to say i have one, for fun. so maybe keep them as a fun thing to have. or toss them, say you smoked them. who will know? lol.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Those are terrible fakes of terrible fakes, haha. Those are pretending to be Dominican Cohibas, which are pretending to be other Dominican Cohibas, which are pretending to be Cuban Cohibas. Kind of like tofurkey - fake meat pretending to be fake meat pretending to be meat.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I went to the Dominican several years ago when the authentic Dominican Cohibas legally used the Habanos style logo. I can tell you from experience that trying to find an authentic Dominican Cohiba at that time was as challenging as finding an authentic CCohiba is today. Fake cigars were in every cigar shop on that island and unless you were on a factory tour you were buying nothing but fakes. It was so bad it looked as if some of the bands were produced with crayons and masking tape.

That being said the cigars in the posted picture look better than anything I saw on the island at that time.


----------



## pointbreak (Feb 8, 2010)

Snake Hips said:


> Those are terrible fakes of terrible fakes, haha. Those are pretending to be Dominican Cohibas, which are pretending to be other Dominican Cohibas, which are pretending to be Cuban Cohibas. Kind of like tofurkey - fake meat pretending to be fake meat pretending to be meat.


 Great laugh ROTGLMAO hahahahahahahaound::rotfl:Cheers P.B.


----------

